#  >  > Programming, Development, Design, Technical Discussion >  >  > Technology and Design Forum >  >  > CMS & Frameworks >  >  Frameworks considering in Human computer iteractions

## Lorraine

Hi all,

Interaction Framework is a framework proposed by Abowd and Bale extending the Morman model of execution cycle in interaction. This framework has four parts.
1.User
2.Input
3.System
4.Output
Each part has its own language. What do you know more about this framework? :Confused:

----------


## Wondergirl

> Hi all,
> 
> Interaction Framework is a framework proposed by Abowd and Bale extending the Morman model of execution cycle in interaction. This framework has four parts.
> 1.User
> 2.Input
> 3.System
> 4.Output
> Each part has its own language. What do you know more about this framework?


Hi here ,
I confused this topic could you define clearly .

Thank you

----------


## Lorraine

> Hi here ,
> I confused this topic could you define clearly .
> 
> Thank you



Actually What I mean is that interaction framework is a framework that can be used in Designing Human-Computer Interactive Interfaces. That was proposed by *Abowd and Bale* by extending the Morman model of execution cycle in interaction.

1.User
2.Input
3.System
4. Output are the 4 components of the framework and I would like to know more from anyone who knows more about this framework.

----------

